# https://packages.gentoo.org/

## dafrasaga

Ciao a tutti,

causa necessità di un distribuzione "aggiornata" sto pensando di passare a Gentoo.   :Smile: 

Sto in questi giorni cercando ci capire la struttura e la filosofia e mi sono accorto che il sito in oggetto ultimamente ha dei problemi.

Mi spiego meglio: sulla lista dei pacchetti funziona ma se tento di entrare per vedere gli ebuilds è mooooolto lento e a volte il browser va in time out.

Qualche settimana fa non succedeva

Avete riscontrato anche voi questo problema??

Grazie 

Gabriele

----------

## xaviermiller

https://infra-status.gentoo.org/

 *Quote:*   

> Maintenance and Outage Notices
> 
> packages.gentoo.org hardware issues
> 
> There are hardware problems on the host where packages.gentoo.org is hosted.
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per prima cosa benvenuto in Gentoo!

Si come ha detto xaviermiller e' da un po' che il server ha dei problemi hardware e quindi va a singhiozzo, c'e' anche un bug aperto

Come alternativa puoi usare http://en.znurt.org/

----------

## dafrasaga

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per prima cosa benvenuto in Gentoo!
> 
> Si come ha detto xaviermiller e' da un po' che il server ha dei problemi hardware e quindi va a singhiozzo, c'e' anche un bug aperto
> 
> Come alternativa puoi usare http://en.znurt.org/

 

Grazie mille

Gabriele

----------

